# uplevel light housing questions



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

isoldmysaturn:( said:


> Hi, new to the forum and cruze, not to the delta platform. The manual for the cruze is intentionally missing a considerable amount of info, which is quite frustrating. it implies the headlights and most other bulbs are not replaceable, but unlike my acadia, where everything besides the headlights is LED, I know not every bulb they say is not replaceable is on the cruze. what bulbs are what and what is actually not replaceable in these light housings? I have a 2017 cruze lt.
> 
> also, the headlights on this thing suck, big time. are people replacing the harness like on the gen 1 cruze, or just going to leds?


All of the lights are replaceable in the car EXCEPT the headlight amber side marker. That is a LED board. And DO NOT go off the manual for the bulb sizes they are wrong. Pull the bulb out and look at it, or on the light housing it will indicate the bulb type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

thanks, does anyone have any idea what bulbs these cars take for anything? what are people doing about the headlights?


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I installed a 5K 9005 XenonDepot HID kit on my Premier Cruze and love it. It matches the DRL LED's perfectly in color temperature, and the brightness is just about 2x as bright as factory. Definitely worth the price I paid (about $150) for the upgrade!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

isoldmysaturn:( said:


> Hi, new to the forum and cruze, not to the delta platform.



Welcome Aboard!:welcome: 

You should introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## JunkieXL (Nov 24, 2017)

Also new here and had a similar question. I have a 2017 Cruze LT and was also skeptical at the "non-replaceable" mention about the headlights in the manual. That made no sense to me. I am fairly knowledgeable with cars and maintenance and I had to scratch me head on why headlights would be "non-replaceable" unless they were LED's stock (they're not) or they just wanted you to think you had to take it to the dealership for replacement (lol). 

Having a hard time getting info on what bulb the replacement would be. Using car filters on Oreilly and Autozone come back with just Fog lamps. Which made me dig deeper if the bulbs were truly "non replaceable". Only thing I came across was a YouTube video for the 2016 LT, which the user showed were '9005'. Pretty sure no major design changes were made between the current 2016, 2017 and 2018 Gen 2 Cruzes?

Wanting to upgrade the stock Halogens to either Philips Xtreme Visions or Sylvania SilverStar Ultra's.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JunkieXL said:


> Also new here and had a similar question. I have a 2017 Cruze LT and was also skeptical at the "non-replaceable" mention about the headlights in the manual. That made no sense to me. I am fairly knowledgeable with cars and maintenance and I had to scratch me head on why headlights would be "non-replaceable" unless they were LED's stock (they're not) or they just wanted you to think you had to take it to the dealership for replacement (lol).
> 
> Having a hard time getting info on what bulb the replacement would be. Using car filters on Oreilly and Autozone come back with just Fog lamps. Which made me dig deeper if the bulbs were truly "non replaceable". Only thing I came across was a YouTube video for the 2016 LT, which the user showed were '9005'. Pretty sure no major design changes were made between the current 2016, 2017 and 2018 Gen 2 Cruzes?
> 
> Wanting to upgrade the stock Halogens to either Philips Xtreme Visions or Sylvania SilverStar Ultra's.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome: 

You should also introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## mike_art03a (Jul 20, 2017)

I can help you there pal as I just ordered a set of LEDs for my car and my dealer's service guy looked it up. Not to mention I figured it out using ACDelco's parts catalogue as it was written on the base of the bulb in the blown up image. :lol:

They are indeed 9005's

On the flip side, seeing as this is kinda related, anyone know what size are the dust caps? I'm looking to get Aftermarket ones specifically made to slip over LED cooling assemblies and they come in different diameters. I just don't want to ruin my stock ones in case I need to go back to halogens should my LEDs prove to be junk.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Strange... the Chinese model uses H11. And it is even mentioned in the manual. Oddly only low/high and fogs are mentioned there. Maybe because you have to take out the tail lights to replace their bulbs? :banghead:

There are no genuine extension covers available, as far as i know. But some guys here doing the mod by plastic welding:









They sell this for like 5 bucks.
I am still arguing with myself if i go with LEDs or HIDs. There are some HID kits where the ballast is integrated in the cap and replaces it.









These are aftermarket knock-offs though.

By the way, did anyone switch the low level headlights to the OEM high level headlights? It seems they have a different connector...


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

lmiller0810 said:


> All of the lights are replaceable in the car EXCEPT the headlight amber side marker. That is a LED board. And DO NOT go off the manual for the bulb sizes they are wrong. Pull the bulb out and look at it, or on the light housing it will indicate the bulb type.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of the bulbs are correct. The backup lamp is a 921. But it has a unusually long base. Gone through 4 different LEDs and the bases are too short. Trying to figure out a solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_art03a (Jul 20, 2017)

IPhantom said:


> Strange... the Chinese model uses H11. And it is even mentioned in the manual. Oddly only low/high and fogs are mentioned there. Maybe because you have to take out the tail lights to replace their bulbs? :banghead:
> 
> There are no genuine extension covers available, as far as i know. But some guys here doing the mod by plastic welding:
> 
> View attachment 248345


Thanks Iphantom, I was looking more for the width (how wide) of the caps vs. the depth. The cover I was talking about are similar to these:










The hole is there so you can clip thing around the LED's heat sink to allow for cooling while maintaining a seal to prevent water and dust from getting in (or as little as possible depending on the design).


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

I got these when i had LEDs in my. However you still get condisation inside the houseing when its raining or cold out. You get this with the stock bulbs but since Halogen bulbs are hoter the condisation is not seen.


----------

